# iPad vitre cassée



## nrykers (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour 
Ma fille à laissé tomber mon iPad d'une table basse et la vitre s est cassée  . Est il possible de remplacer la vitre comme sur certains iPhone ? 
Bonne journée 
Nrykers


----------



## laurange (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je suis allé à l'AS hier soir pour le même problème, ils m'ont fait un "échange à neuf contre 239 euros", ça ne se répare pas.


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2012)

C'est en effet très dure a réparer. Les ergos tenant la vitre cassent forcement, il faut les changer et avoir les bon tournevis pour le reste.


----------



## iPhonejey (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, bien évidemment que cela se repart, comme tout les iBidules du marché d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas la chose la plus évidente à faire, elle est à faire par des professionnels, qui sont cela dit nombreux. Bien évidement il faut compté 200 euros de remplacement si cela est fait par un professionnel, après vous pouvez le faire vous même et dans ce cas il faut compter 100 euros de vitre, plus, le risque de perdre votre iPad en cas de fausse manipulation ... C'est à vos risque est péril ! 

Cordialement.


----------



## nrykers (14 Août 2012)

Ok merci je passerai donc la semaine prochaine à l AS.


----------



## JediMac (17 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir
Je déterre ce sujet, je suis dans la même situation, à part que c'est mon fils et non ma fille qui a laissé tomber l'iPad Air. La vitre est étoilée, mais l'écran réagit comme il faut.
Pensez-vous fiable ce genre de kit et de tuto ?

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

JediMac a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je déterre ce sujet, je suis dans la même situation, à part que c'est mon fils et non ma fille qui a laissé tomber l'iPad Air. La vitre est étoilée, mais l'écran réagit comme il faut.
> Pensez-vous fiable ce genre de kit et de tuto ?
> 
> Merci


C'est quoi comme matos ?


----------



## JediMac (17 Octobre 2019)

C’est-à-dire ? La description du kit n’est pas suffisante ?


----------



## fredmonkey (24 Décembre 2019)

J’avais tenté le coup sur un iPad 2: la dalle achetée sur Ali était pas top top, et surtout j’y étais allé un peu à la bourrin et endommagé l’antenne wifi ainsi que la nappe de l’interrupteur. 

Bilan: je le referai plus, pas avant que mes iPads soient séniles.


----------

